# Anyone from Raleigh? or near?



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm looking at applying for a job at NCSU.

So, I must know what the bike culture is down there...

Biker friendly commuting wise?

Good road bikery in the area?

Ample opportunities to race?

whats the university district like? 

Any and all information would be useful as I am pretty sure I have never been to NC and have no idea what its like.

Thanks


----------



## birdman13 (Oct 11, 2009)

I am new to road bikes but I live in the area. There is a pretty good bike scene around here (as I see people all the time on the road). I am not sure how "friendly" the roads are, but the Cary, NC area is nice as is N. Raleigh.

Here is a link to a bike forum for the area

good luck and go Wolfpack!

http://www.trianglecycling.com/


----------



## frontierwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

I commute around NC State regularly, through Centennial campus, down Pullen Road, to the area near Cameron Village. It's not bad around campus, lots of stop and go in some areas but there are always lots of people riding around the school. There are greenways that lead off West and South of campus so those would be some of the areas I'd look to live in unless you're looking for student housing/rent-a-room near campus. 

Culture Wise http://www.trianglemtb.com/ is the best overall cycling site I know of for the area. Lots of buzz on those forums and alot of the mtb guys ride road as well. If you really want good mileage with lots of little rollers there is great road riding out of Apex or South Cary. Lots of backroads that get alot of bike traffic. I don't think I've ever been on a 20+ mile ride out there without seeing at least 2 other riders coming my way and there are good group rides in the area. As far as racing goes I know there was a local Crit series this year at Centennial Campus. I don't race but I know one of my buddies rode in 5 races this year, probably within a 2-3 hour drive. I think the farthest away was Charleston. Check the race results on http://www.capcycling.org/ to see where the events were.

MTB wise I think there are really 2 hotspots for trails. Around Lake Crabtree County Park you can string together close to 30 miles of really good singletrack and another 25 miles of fire road/bridal trails to make an epic day. Another of my favorite areas is around Falls Lake. It's about 10 -12 miles north of the city but the Beaver Dam and New Light Trails are worth it. 25-35 miles of excellent singletrack around the lake make for some great rides. 

I do a range of riding and I'm pretty happy with the conditions around here, and with NC in general.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks very much for your feedback...greatly appreciated. This is helpful.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

The centennial campus crit series is suppose to have more races next year. Otherwise as long as you do not mind driving 1-3 hrs there are plenty of races.

I sometimes commute through cary/apex (suburbs of raleigh basically), and it is ok as long as you choose your route carefully. Unfortunately I do not know about commuting around state.


----------



## mtaylor495 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Raleigh Area*

There is lots of good riding, and several teams around the area both road and mtn. I have been riding in the area for almost 10 years, and have never had a major problem with traffic. There are several shop sponsored group rides almost every day, as well some non-bike store group rides. Check out the following links for ride/team information. Most of the shops have sponsored teams.

www.ncbikeclub.org

www.raleighgyros.com

www.cyclingspokenhere.com

www.thebicyclechain.com

www.insideoutsports.com


----------



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

I work for NC State, albeit at a research station 2+ hours east of campus. That being said, I know at least 4 serious riders at NCSU in the Crop and Soils departments. At least one race crits for a team out of Raleigh. That's four people out of the few people I know on campus, so there's got to be more!

My one colleague is sometimes sitting in his kit at his desk after a noon-ride, with his bike in the corner....


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ahhh the crop and soils department. I bet you know one of my teammates...


----------



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

I was pretty sure that would get a bite out here...if he is your teammate and you raced in greenville this past spring, i may have some photos of you b/c I showed up there to take photos of him/the race...


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I did indeed race there. Masters 35+. Boy that was a spirited race!

I would love to see the pics. Shoot me a PM. I would love to see them, even if you did not happen to get me in one.


----------



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey man (akrafty), I took the time to send you a bunch of photos that happened to contain you but never hear a peep. Did you get them?


----------



## pjakesmith (Dec 7, 2009)

I just can’t resist to be amaze with a writer who are truly exceptional for they articles that are really interesting to a blogger like me. I will not spend time reading an article when the topic is not important or has no the significant. You did a good job for always providing relevant and meaningful article.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

trianglecycling.com - road equiv. of trianglemtb
chapelhillcycling.com - fastest ride in the area is the 'P' ride out of wilson park


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

I live in N. Raleigh. I operate TLC for Bikes - www.tlc4bies.com. Check it out/come on by. Get good deals and really good work done. You can also check tlc4bikes on the www.trianglecycling.com site.


----------

